# kgb compressor . . . does it really work



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 2, 2007)

what is this kgb compressor and does it really compress files to such sizes as mentioned in other threads . . . and what are the formats supported by it . . . is it only for text or doc types . .


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 2, 2007)

fine but takes maximum usage of cpu and more time to sit before computer, cut never believe who say that we can convert 1 gb to 1 kb,if so no need Tera Bytes hard disks,it will compress only desired levels and remain one thing more time should be given to it and since it consumes almost 80% of cpu usage we cannot perform any other task during this


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 2, 2007)

it hogs the system beyond limits and not to mention the time it takes to compress.. moreover if u want a very very good compression then ur hard drive should be almost empty... 
*Overall Rating: 1/5*


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 2, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> it hogs the system beyond limits and not to mention the time it takes to compress.. moreover if u want a very very good compression then ur hard drive should be almost empty...
> *Overall Rating: 1/5*



can you say some more clear, hard disk shoul be empty ?


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it fake n doesnt work atll. how can it compress hundreds of mbs into few kbs.. logically its not possible, how comes its possible practically??


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2007)

well idk but once i cud compress 114 mb to 18mb in 10 min. on ma SATA HDD 30 gb full out of 80 gb...kgb wrked for me...


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 3, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> can you say some more clear, hard disk shoul be empty ?



I mean it needs lot of space for temporary storage when the compression is going on... i've used it... when i selected the BEST compression option... it said no.. coz i didnt had enough hard disk memory...IT sucks man... WinRAR is the best for me.


----------



## Sykora (Dec 4, 2007)

kgb does work. I've seen full cd isos compressed to 64kb. Yes, it takes an extremely long time to compress/decompress, and it does need a lot of space, but it does work.


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

It does not take place in ur Hard disk but it takes lots of RAM usage so u need lots of RAM. I have used it on 2GB RAM at Extreme/Insane Quality compression & it took around 1.4GB of RAM & compressed 1.2GB files in 340MB so it also depends on ur data which is to be compressed. Use WinRAR, its best & fast of all.


----------

